# Ohios Wildlife in a Changing Climate Conference Slated for December 15th



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A conference to provide conservation professionals the tools to reduce the impacts of climate change on Ohios wildlife is slated for December 15th, according to the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

